# Our baby boys.



## QueenOfARatLand (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm new to the forum! My partner and I just got two boys for Christmas. I've had rats before and it's been at least five years since my last, so I'm super excited to get back into it! My partner hasn't had a rat before, so we're re-learning together. Any advice is much appreciated! We were told they're about 3 weeks old, but in the four or five days we've had them, they've grown so much already, so I'm not sure - I'm definitely not an expert when it comes to aging. (Horses, I can do. Rats.... Not so much.)

This is Heine (named after Heine Rammsteiner from the anime "DOGS"), my albino Rex, and Sherlock, my partner's black Dumbo. He has HUGE feet, I can't stop gawking at them.









































Sherlock lives up to his namesake and is VERY inquisitive, always in your face checking everything out. Heine is the more chilled of the two and prefers to sit on my shoulder and purr in my ear while I read. I apologise for the poor camera-phone quality!


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

They are adorable  congratulations! This is a very informative forum, you guys will learn a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

So cute!! My advice is be wary of the addiction. It starts with two then BAM! You have 8 XD Good luck they are so adorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it always starts with two, then three, then four, then five 

Cute guys, though I think we need some pics of Heine, for us Albino and rex lovers (ok, fine, me) ;D

if you need any help with rats I can send you a PM.


----------



## QueenOfARatLand (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm going to take some pictures of the boys tonight to share with you. I appreciate the offers for advice, and if I need help I know who I can ask! 

I'm already thinking about the future and getting more babies! And I want to get a bigger cage, one I can split in two and have girls and boys. Gah, I'm excited already! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Those ratties are adorable!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I think I sprained my neck trying to see some of those shots


----------



## QueenOfARatLand (Dec 25, 2012)

Do you mean the attachments that are rotated? I couldn't figure out how to delete them!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, the middle shot is upside down, lol


----------



## Syrei (Dec 8, 2012)

Awww they're adorable! As for deleting pictures in your post you click on manage attachments and click the x on the pictures you don't want.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I may be wrong but i am sure they are older then three weeks. They look closer to five or six weeks to me  
Congrats on your new ratties


----------



## QueenOfARatLand (Dec 25, 2012)

Do they really? I have zero experience in aging rats, so I'll take your word for it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are adorable! And they sure do get addictive! =D


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are some big feet! They are both very handsome. I love that wavy rex coat. Love the name Sherlock, by the way.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I love upside down ratties! That curly coat is so cute.


----------

